# The Kings: Anatomy Of A One-Hit Wonder (Full Documentary)



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Slow day here at the orifice and after hearing this song I found this.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Always liked that one, just never knew the history. One hit wonder bands are an interesting phenomenon. Hard to believe there wasn’t more.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

I always loved that tune. I still remember hearing it on the car radio when I was a kid. It's a good rockin tune.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

You can still book them to play your backyard bbq: 

The Kings Are Here


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

I just had that one stuck in my head randomly out of nowhere 2 days ago.

Somehow never noticed the Donna/Toronna line; never realised these guys were hosers. They were a bit before my time.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

that song still gets a lot of airplay

always wondered why they didn't do anything else? you never hear anything from them, other than that


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I saw these cats a couple of times when I was in college. Think it was at the Caps bar at the Ascot Inn both times.


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

Always loved this song, and it gets lots of play on CHEZ here. The intro to the doc is great, you really get a feel how this song has defined them for decades.


----------

